# 10 Gal. Epiphyte Branch Vivarium



## Bunsincunsin

Since seeing this http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/81754-log-vivarium.html, made by boardmember mitcholito, I've been wanting to build something similar; something outside of what is commonly seen with the 3D cork bark/Great Stuff backgrounds of most vivaria (and along the lines of what hydrophyte did with his http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/90302-less-more-epiphyte-branch.html vivarium). I wanted a more natural, biotope-esque, type of vivarium with more of an emphasis on the natural growth habit of specific plants and the ecology that exists between species sharing a common niche.

In order to achieve this look I will have to refrain from going crazy with the plants and limit this build to a few choice species - resulting in more of a "showcase" of a particular area/country/etc. - that I will concentrate on. Since most of the plants that I have already acquired originate from Ecuador I have decided to go with that route.

The tank started as a standard 10 gallon aquarium, purchased at the last Petco "$1 Per Gallon Sale". It has been de-rimmed and turned on its side in order to convert it into a front-opening tank (my initial intentions were to run the tank in the standard horizontal configuration by removing one of the front panes of glass, re-cutting it to then make it the top and then to finally convert the front into a sliding door configuration; however, I decided that I wanted more front-to-back width and less height on the tank, so I simply turned the tank on its side (less work this way too!)). Additionally, I decided to go with a "Sherman" vent on the front along with some of Chris Sherman's custom E-channel sliding door track. The tank also has two 3/4" ventilation holes at the back of the top.

Lighting is supplied via a single Jungle Dawn 13W LED bulb mounted on a simple stand made from some wire and silicone tubing (the bright orange "feet" that you can see in the photos - I will be replacing these shortly with a more subtle-colored tubing ).


The tank:






The branches are cork bark tubes filled with an ABG-type substrate and then capped off with Great Stuff expanding foam - which also served to extend the branches a bit on both sides for proper fitment within/across the tank. They have been wrapped in sphagnum and then covered with some of Manuran's "low-growing moss". There is a portion directly under the left side of the branches that consists of a small false-bottom of Grow Stones topped with the same ABG-type substrate used in the branches and a layer of leaf litter. The rest of the tank substrate is Fluorite Black aquarium gravel.

The current plant list includes:

_Elaphoglossum peltatum_ 'Fine Leaf Form'
_Lepanthes fiskei_
_Peperomia cf. eburnea_
_Peperomia emarginella_ 'Ecuadorian Form'
_Peperomia_ sp. 'Ecuador'
Low-Growing Moss

I may remove or add one or two of these as the tank matures, but for now the list will most likely remain this way.


Additional photos:

_Elaphoglossum peltatum_ 'Fine Leaf Form':






_Lepanthes fiskei_:




_Peperomia cf. eburnea_:






_Peperomia_ sp. 'Ecuador'







Please feel free to share your comments and criticism, or any questions you may have. I will try to get some additional photos of the tank that will hopefully give a better feel for the branch configuration and "depth" of the tank that these photos lack.


----------



## Harpo

Looks great. I enjoy seeing outside the box design theory in action. There is more and more of it these days. I hope it inspires more people to continue to push the creative design in their own vivarium construction. Thanks for sharing. 

The ABG mix, are you keeping that packed directly into the cork tubes? Is there any risk of expedited decay?


----------



## Elphaba

Hi Shaun,

This tank looks completely fabulous! I can't say anything but good things about it -- I'm super impressed and can't wait to see how it continues to grow in. =)

One thing, though... could you post some more pictures of your little structure you made to hold the JD bulb? Just in case some of us happened to, you know, want to replicate it? (And also happen to like the orange feet?)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Groundhog

About the tank, I am speechless...

About the lighting: Don't you want/need a fixture that illuminates the entire tank? Can you do that with an LED light?


----------



## rigel10

What a natural look! Congrats. I like what you did with the front glass: the same I suggested to a friend to modify a fish tank. Do you put some frog in this viv? Maybe Epipedobates that are from Ecuador?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Thanks for all the likes everyone!




Harpo said:


> Looks great. I enjoy seeing outside the box design theory in action. There is more and more of it these days. I hope it inspires more people to continue to push the creative design in their own vivarium construction. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The ABG mix, are you keeping that packed directly into the cork tubes? Is there any risk of expedited decay?


Thank you. I very much enjoy seeing others come up with alternative ways of constructing vivariums - hopefully this does give others some ideas.

Yes, the ABG substrate is packed directly into the cork tubes. I did consider the issue of increased decay, but due to the size of the tank, the relatively simple layout and the composition of the substrate it wasn't a big concern. I figured I'd give it a try - so, we'll see what happens. There are a few holes here and there in the branch to hopefully allow for some drainage and for microfauna to enter and exit. I wanted to create more of a "living branch" with these, with areas for additional microfauna and root growth instead of what's just on the surface - I'm not sure if there will be any added benefit for either, especially the plants, but I figured it was worth a try.

It's currently seeded with dwarf white isopods, white springtails and some type of silver springtail that came in (I suspect) on a Tropiflora order...




Elphaba said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> This tank looks completely fabulous! I can't say anything but good things about it -- I'm super impressed and can't wait to see how it continues to grow in. =)
> 
> One thing, though... could you post some more pictures of your little structure you made to hold the JD bulb? Just in case some of us happened to, you know, want to replicate it? (And also happen to like the orange feet?)
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Thanks, Ash; I appreciate the compliments! I will try to get some photos of what I made for the light stand.




Groundhog said:


> About the tank, I am speechless...
> 
> About the lighting: Don't you want/need a fixture that illuminates the entire tank? Can you do that with an LED light?


Thanks.

You know, I'm not sure I do. Most of the tank is illuminated fairly well - except for the front and back and the areas directly under the branches. The middle of the tank obviously gets the most light but I feel that the differences in light intensity (maybe not the best word to use?) within the tank provides somewhat of a gradient giving the opportunity to grow species requiring different amounts of light (i.e. shade, bright indirect light, direct light, etc.). I had contemplated putting a T5HO strip over the tank, but I thought I would give one these Jungle Dawn LEDs a try first. The tank has been set up for just about a month and so far things have been looking good.




rigel10 said:


> What a natural look! Congrats. I like what you did with the front glass: the same I suggested to a friend to modify a fish tank. Do you put some frog in this viv? Maybe Epipedobates that are from Ecuador?


Thank you! This is my first try at a front-opening tank and it certainly has its benefits and drawbacks. In such a small tank it is difficult to reach certain areas as the branches do get in the way; in a larger viv. there shouldn't be any of these inconveniences.

I'm very tempted to put an _Epipedobates anthonyi_ 'Rio Saladillo', 'Highland', or _E. tricolor_ 'Moraspungo' in here but I feel that it might be just a bit too small for one. I would like to do a similar tank, only much larger, with a few aroid species and some fake rocks that would hopefully better suit some actual inhabitants.


----------



## GRIMM

Damn that looks sweet Shaun! Nice and clear photos also. I was gonna say the sides look difficut to clean, but it looks like you already figured that out 

On another note, do you ever head into the Gorge and look for plants for your tanks that arent focused on a specific country/area? When I was there all I wanted to do was grab a gargabe bag full of the amazing tiny folliage everywhere and bring it home with me


----------



## Bunsincunsin

GRIMM said:


> Damn that looks sweet Shaun! Nice and clear photos also. I was gonna say the sides look difficut to clean, but it looks like you already figured that out
> 
> On another note, do you ever head into the Gorge and look for plants for your tanks that arent focused on a specific country/area? When I was there all I wanted to do was grab a gargabe bag full of the amazing tiny folliage everywhere and bring it home with me


Thanks for the compliments, Justin. It took a bit of editing on the RAW files to get the full tank shots to look right...

I don't usually get up into the Gorge as much as I should (and for how close I am); but I do know what you are talking about. Whenever I head out into the hills I'm always fascinated by all of the different types of moss and all of the different plants growing on branches and fallen logs. Most would probably need a dormant period to be happy though.


----------



## rigel10

I have a pair of Epipedobates anthonyi "Highland" in a 10-gallon horizontal without any problems. I suggest you this species.
When I started with frogs, my goal was to breed epips and vittatus - frogs easier to find here. I do not have vittatus for lack of space, but I will always have the epips. I love them!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work! You picked out really nice plants for this. I agree this kind of setup will work best with a smaller variety of carefully chosen plants. 

I would also be less inclined to put substrate in this cork tubes, but maybe it will provide some extra benefit as microfauna habitat. For larger epiphyte branch setups I have wondered about hollowing out depressions to hold a little bit of ABG media for plants to root in. There are some orchids and other epiphytes that will do better with a deeper, more composted substrate. 

There aren't many tropical trees that have deeply-furrowed bark like that cork. I never got any further with the project and didn't plant it, but a while ago I sanded a cork tube smooth. I left the tube thick enough so that it was still strong and it had small depressions here and there that were the bottoms of the bark grooves. It looked pretty good.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Elphaba said:


> One thing, though... could you post some more pictures of your little structure you made to hold the JD bulb? Just in case some of us happened to, you know, want to replicate it? (And also happen to like the orange feet?)


Here you go, Ash (and others who may be interested).

The stand is made from some welding rod (~1.5mm dia.) - but any small diameter round stock/wire would work - with joints that I "tied and soldered" using thin copper electrical wire (with the casing stripped away) and a soldering iron. The clamp at the end of the light mount is made from 3/16" x 1" aluminum bar stock with a groove cut down the center for the wire to fit securely into. The feet are ~1" long sections of 3/16" silicone tubing.


----------



## R1ch13

Very simple and yet stunning viv! I actually sat for a good 15-20mins last night staring at it - great job!

Biotope aside, this in my opinion is the ideal viv for pair/group of Retics. Inspiration for my new Retic viv, I think so.

Thanks for sharing.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## rigel10

Retics are a good choice, very amazing little frogs, ideal for 10 gallons tank. But it's a sin to make a biotope viv and to put frogs that come from other countries, IMO.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

hydrophyte said:


> Nice work! You picked out really nice plants for this. I agree this kind of setup will work best with a smaller variety of carefully chosen plants.
> 
> I would also be less inclined to put substrate in this cork tubes, but maybe it will provide some extra benefit as microfauna habitat. For larger epiphyte branch setups I have wondered about hollowing out depressions to hold a little bit of ABG media for plants to root in. There are some orchids and other epiphytes that will do better with a deeper, more composted substrate.
> 
> There aren't many tropical trees that have deeply-furrowed bark like that cork. I never got any further with the project and didn't plant it, but a while ago I sanded a cork tube smooth. I left the tube thick enough so that it was still strong and it had small depressions here and there that were the bottoms of the bark grooves. It looked pretty good.


Thanks! It definitely takes some discipline with the plant selection - and a bit of appreciation for "the little things".

Yeah, the ABG in the branches may turn out to be a problem but I guess I'll just have to wait and see...

True; most of the photos I've seen from those who've visited Central and South America all show trees and branches with smooth bark. I was contemplating using some hardwood branches, such as cherry or even apple (both of which have more of a smooth bark), but I wasn't a big fan of the extra weight involved. I would love to see photos of your sanded cork tube if you've got any - sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

Any new pics of this viv?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

No new tank shots, unfortunately, but here are some quick photos I took just a few minutes ago of the growth. The _P. eburnea_ (first photo) and _P. emarginella_ 'Ecuador' are really taking off (the latter of which could probably use a trim already!). I gave the moss quite the trim last weekend as it was starting to choke out the _emarginella_. All in all, it is growing in exactly as I had hoped with the _emarginella_ filling in nicely and looking very natural.







Top view of the right side of the front branch:


----------



## hydrophyte

You might have mentioned it earlier, but something that just dawned on me is that this kind of thing makes a real nice representation of the branches that fall down on the ground and make nice habitat features. I have found this kind of thing out in the woods quite a few times and the orchids and bromeliads that need more light usually die and fall off within a few months, but peps, ferns and mosses can hang on and keep growing for a couple of years or more after the branch or whole tree hits the ground. 

I want to make something like this for a terrestrial/fossorial tarantula. I think that would be really cool.


----------



## Dendrobait

apparently tincs like being in forest clearings where they can feed in the branches of recently downed trees so maybe the use of epiphytes on branches over leaf litter as commonly seen isn't too far from unnatural looking.


----------



## hydrophyte

Dendrobait said:


> apparently tincs like being in forest clearings where they can feed in the branches of recently downed trees so maybe the use of epiphytes on branches over leaf litter as commonly seen isn't too far from unnatural looking.


Exactly.

If it is a big tree or large branch that falls there is also extra light penetrating to ground level, so the epiphytes can persist longer on those fallen limbs until the canopy closes up again. There is also more insect food available because of the increased warmth and plant growth. The rotting wood itself also attracts lots of insects and other life.


----------



## Splash&Dash

Gorgeous build, OP. I love seeing new ideas like this, especially when they are executed so well


----------



## Splash&Dash

Harpo said:


> Looks great. I enjoy seeing outside the box design theory in action. There is more and more of it these days. I hope it inspires more people to continue to push the creative design in their own vivarium construction. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The ABG mix, are you keeping that packed directly into the cork tubes? Is there any risk of expedited decay?


I would question if it's even necessary, as well


----------



## LoganR

Beautiful work. It would be a great tank for a few Mantellas.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

LoganR said:


> Beautiful work.


Thanks Logan.


Here are a few random photos...

_P. eburnea_ and _emarginella_ growing together (I posted this in the "_Peperomias_" thread, but it's too cool not to post here too!):




The first new _L. fiskei_ leaf!




Something random popping up from the moss:




And, some cool little (hopefully they stay that way!) unknown ferns:


----------



## goof901

Bunsincunsin said:


> Thanks Logan.
> 
> Something random popping up from the moss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


I believe that's clidemia hirta


----------



## Frog pool13

I have noticed the same little ferns growing out of some moss I have in my viv, into experience they don't get very big maxing out at ~inch


----------



## Spaff

Shaun, how humid do you keep this tank? Your Pep. eburnea's leaves are very nice, whereas, mine changed to these weird, tiny, solid green leaves. The tank I keep it in is pretty wet, though it does have some ventilation. 



goof901 said:


> I believe that's clidemia hirta


I agree. Whatever it is, this is definitely the same unknown hitchhiker I posted in the "What have you got in foliage?" thread a while back. Someone must be distributing seeds throughout the hobby with other clippings  So far, I can't complain, though.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


> Shaun, how humid do you keep this tank? Your Pep. eburnea's leaves are very nice, whereas, mine changed to these weird, tiny, solid green leaves. The tank I keep it in is pretty wet, though it does have some ventilation.


I can't say for sure how humid it is; I "mist" it - more of a spot misting really - maybe about once a week. The top branch tends to dry out a little more than the lower branch and nothing is every really "wet". There is ventilation, though the Sherman vent is rather small, with two 3/4" holes at the top providing some cross-ventilation.

It could be your lighting too...


----------



## hydrophyte

This is looking great! Those peps look great in there.

I'm thinking about a setup like this for a terrestrial or fossorial tarantula.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Thanks, Devin. Something like this would be very cool for a dwarf tarantula; you could even build in some burrows under the branches/logs.


I'm going to try to get some updated full tank shots this weekend. Everything is growing in nicely and the springtails and isopods are out of control!

Here are a few photos - that I never posted - of the base I made for the tank; it's made out of baltic birch plywood laminated with smoked eucalyptus veneer and finished off with a felt base.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I managed to get a few shots of this tank yesterday; it's starting to get a little wild in there… 










From back in October:



Bunsincunsin said:


>



And, yesterday:


----------



## Otis

This tank looks great! the emarginella has made such a nice blanket over everything.


----------



## tongo

this tank is awesome! you know if you ever need to trim and want to get rid of some cuttings I would be interested!


----------



## Frogtofall

How come you got no Peperomia emarginella in there? I don't see ANY!


----------



## buddah

Love it fantastic idea.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Thanks everyone; I appreciate the comments!




Frogtofall said:


> How come you got no Peperomia emarginella in there? I don't see ANY!


I know, right? The _Peperomia emarginella_ tends to grow over the _Peperomia emarginella_ that I have growing in there - quite aggressively, I might add - so sometimes it's hard to see it unless I trim the _Peperomia emarginella_ back a little…


----------



## Tiptop

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but... What a fantastic set up! I'd love to get something like this going. Any updates?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Tiptop said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but... What a fantastic set up! I'd love to get something like this going. Any updates?


Thank you!

There's not much to update, really. Last weekend I pulled about a pounds worth of cuttings out of this thing; some places had about 2" deep of _P. emarginella_! The _emarginella_ pretty much choked out the moss, though it may come back with some misting. The _Lepanthes fiskei_ was not doing well (not enough air circulation) so I removed and it is now recovering in a grow-out tank. I will be adding a small circulation fan to this tank, shortly.

Here is a quick full tank shot from above, from this past weekend; I always find it difficult to capture the true character of this tank in photos - it is much more interesting to look at in person…


----------



## Judy S

did you ever put frogs in" And have you noticed any serious decay with having ABG inside the cork? can you also describe how you made this 10G tank on its side with a "Sherman" vent...really interesting...


----------



## Mohlerbear

I'll buy your clippings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Judy S said:


> did you ever put frogs in" And have you noticed any serious decay with having ABG inside the cork? can you also describe how you made this 10G tank on its side with a "Sherman" vent...really interesting...


No, no frogs yet. I will be getting some _E. tricolor_ from WIKIRI at some point and will most likely use this as a temporary tank for them until I can set up a larger, similarly-oriented, tank.

I haven't noticed any decay at all from the branches themselves - I don't really think the ABG-type mix within them will be a problem in the long run.

The "Sherman Vent" was made by adhering a base piece of 1/8" glass (~1.5" tall) to the inside edge of the bottom of the tank with silicone - the tank was de-rimmed prior to this. A 1/2" strip of glass was then adhered to the top edge of the base piece, followed by several spacers and a final 1/2" strip to which the E-channel track is adhered to. Here is the post made by Chris himself that shows you how to make one: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/90907-sherman-ventilation.html


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I added some woody debris to this tank (a mix of apple, cherry and pear wood); the isopods seem quite excited about it.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Fruit cocktail ....


----------



## FatalMrChow

This is an awesome thread and great looking vivarium. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## a hill

Yummy


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## diggenem

Bunsincunsin said:


> I added some woody debris to this tank (a mix of apple, cherry and pear wood); the isopods seem quite excited about it.


I've seen some use wood debris before, where do you get it?


----------



## Hobbes1911

Great tank and a great idea!

What's your secret with the moss? How does it stay nice and green? I'm slightly struggling with mine.


----------



## Judy S

wow...iso's all you can eat buffet.... did you "treat" the wood scraps in any way before putting them in the tank???


----------



## Bunsincunsin

diggenem said:


> I've seen some use wood debris before, where do you get it?


Nature.

Seriously, though; if you collect your own leaf litter you can pick up any bark/twigs/other debris as you go. I've got several fruit trees in my back yard and use the branches as orchid mounts and debris in my vivaria and isopod cultures after they get a good trimming in late winter/early spring.




Hobbes1911 said:


> Great tank and a great idea!
> 
> What's your secret with the moss? How does it stay nice and green? I'm slightly struggling with mine.


Thanks!

Honestly, I'm not sure there's any moss left in this vivarium…




Judy S said:


> did you "treat" the wood scraps in any way before putting them in the tank???


Just a quick boil and then into the oven to dry them.

The isopods mostly went for the lichen and algae coating on the bark; they didn't really touch the wood.


----------



## Veneer

> some of Manuran's "low-growing moss"


any clue about the ID of this stuff?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

A quick "sneak-peek" at where this tank is going…


----------



## myersboy6

Any update?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

myersboy6 said:


> Any update?


I finally gave away the 10 gallon setup to a local guy last weekend, so I won't be posting any more updates on it. The 40 gallon that I set up over the summer, for a trio of _E. tricolor_ 'Cielito' from WIKIRI, has taken its place; I will try to get some new photos of that one and post a thread for it soon.


----------



## myersboy6

Bunsincunsin said:


> I finally gave away the 10 gallon setup to a local guy last weekend, so I won't be posting any more updates on it. The 40 gallon that I set up over the summer, for a trio of _E. tricolor_ 'Cielito' from WIKIRI, has taken its place; I will try to get some new photos of that one and post a thread for it soon.


Oh man I would have taken that tank in a heart beat! I'm actually planning on doing a similar build to yours for my office. I love the minimalist design.


----------

